# moving furniture to costa del sol



## sharonmary2002 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,
i'm new to the forum. We are trying to decide if to move some furtniture to our apartment of just to buy over there. Can anyone recommend a decent removal firm and/or ball park figures as a guide. We live near Leeds in the UK
Many thanks
Sharonlane:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

sharonmary2002 said:


> Hello,
> i'm new to the forum. We are trying to decide if to move some furtniture to our apartment of just to buy over there. Can anyone recommend a decent removal firm and/or ball park figures as a guide. We live near Leeds in the UK
> Many thanks
> Sharonlane:


Check out *Way2Go Hire and Removals*!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

sharonmary2002 said:


> Hello,
> i'm new to the forum. We are trying to decide if to move some furtniture to our apartment of just to buy over there. Can anyone recommend a decent removal firm and/or ball park figures as a guide. We live near Leeds in the UK
> Many thanks
> Sharonlane:


 If it's the Costa del Sol if you have a look on the buy and sell sites on Facebook there's roughly half a dozen people doing this for a living now.The going rate seems to be roughly 100€ for a cubic metre.Also again if it's the Costa del Sol I would certainly have a look round the industrial estates as there's a few furniture warehouses and if you are paying in cash they will always do a good deal.Regards.SB.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I moved from your area, West Yorks, I used Shires Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage | Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N

Ask them for a quote, I can recommend them, all our stuff got here safe and sound, and we are almost on the edge of the planet!!


----------



## sharonmary2002 (Jul 8, 2013)

cheers, useful tips, thanks


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

If you are thinking of perhaps buying new then price up IKEA furniture to give a rough price. Then simply compare the price of the estimate to move your chattels. 

This does not substitute for irreplaceable items but will give you a flavour 

Davexf


----------

